# My mom passed this afternoon



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

*My mom passed this afternoon, nurses told my father she would pass, earlier this morning but he waited to tell us this afternoon so we wouldn't make it in time. They asked him if he wanted to stay and take all e time he needed, the guy that was with him, asked "you ready to go?", he said "yes" and he left. Al got up there before I did, had to change my dressing where they did a seroma cath. He got there just after she passed. 
*

*Al told me to stay home...it was too late. Mom is at peace now...
*


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for your pain and loss.


----------



## Cutie Patootie (Jun 6, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss Michelle. My deepest sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Fluffdoll (Aug 9, 2012)

My deepest condolences, Michelle.  Like you said, she is at peace now. I pray your family finds strength and comfort through this hard time. :grouphug: 
May God be with you all. <3


----------



## sdubose (Feb 21, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Our sincere condolences in your loss. We are upholding you and your family in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:grouphug:I'm so sorry.:grouphug:


----------



## Bailey&Me (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss, Michelle...will be keeping you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry to hear this sad news.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

So sorry, may your heart heal quickly.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cyndilou (Jan 24, 2013)

I am so sorry. She is at peace and I'm sure she knew you were there in your heart and how much you love her. I know it's hard. You'll be in our prayers.


----------



## littlefluffbabies (Apr 17, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## nwyant1946 (Jan 2, 2013)

*Sorry for your loss. Its hard but it gets better with time. My prayers are with you.*


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I am so so sorry Michelle.


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:grouphug: Michelle So sorry for your mom's passing. If all of us here at SM could we would be giving hugs to you. :grouphug:


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

Michelle I am so sorry for your loss. my deepest condolences go out to you!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh I'm sorry Michelle. My prayers are with you.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I am so, so sad for you & Al Michelle. A mother is like no other---you will get through this, but you will never get over it. May God give you peace in the midst of your deep grief. I send you warmest love, dear SM sister!


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Michelle, so very sorry for your loss. Your Mom knew you loved her, that's the important thing. She's at peace now. I always like to think about friends and family that have passed before that are waiting on the loved one. She's probably having a joyous reunion, no negative drama in heaven. Hugs and puppy kisses.


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Oh Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear this. I breaks my heart that your "Father" did this to you. As everyone has said, she is now at peace. I wish I could be there for you to comfort you. Having lost my Mother 5 years ago, I know the pain you are feeling. 
I hope that after the next few days, you will never have to come in contact with this person who has been so cruel to you. I will be thinking about you and keeping you in my prayers...


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

My deepest condolences Michelle. She is finally at peace. So hard to lose your mum. :grouphug:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Oh no...I am so very sorry for your loss  . I will be praying for you Michelle.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry, your mom is finally at peace, she went through a great deal down here, now she is free. I worry about you, you have focused so much on your mom, it's going to be hard, always remember she could hear you reading to her and spending time with her, she knew her precious daughter loved her.


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Michelle, I am so sorry! I will keep you in my prayers. Hugs!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## spookiesmom (Mar 28, 2010)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## IzzysBellasMom (Jan 16, 2013)

Sending prayers to you Michelle, I pray that you find peace and the strength knowing that she is now watching over you from above. She will be there to help you through this hard time and through your fight with cancer. I also hope you will carry on better and stronger now that you do not have to worry about your mother and you do not have to deal with your very selfish father. What a horrible man to keep a woman's children from her in her final hours.


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear about your Mom. I know I have been missing in action for a while helping to take care of my new twin grandbabies. I have been able to read some posts but not respond. I want you to know you have been in my prayers since your diagnosis and your moms decline. I also have been back and forth to NY to help my Mom who is declining also.

You are certainly carrying a heavy load right now for sure. I hope all our prayers help you to find some peace and a definite cure. I know we are all sending you virtual hugs and love and wish we could be there in person to support you.

Your survival necklace is going to spectacular! You have so many God given talents.

I am so sad you have to endure all this pain right now but I have a good feeling all will be good in the end!::


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

may your mother now rest in peace. thinking of you, michelle during this time.


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Michelle, I am so sorry.

May you find peace and comfort in knowing you were such a wonderful daughter to your mother.


----------



## LilGusDog (Jan 29, 2013)

Sending you prayers and condolences. I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I'll get to say my goodbyes before I go into the hospital..I hope depends on what my father plans to do for funeral arrangements. Never know what he will do.. I imagine he will get it over quickly..
He didn't stay more than a few minutes after she passed. Al was surprised how he just couldn't wait to leave and wasn't upset...


----------



## maddysmom (Mar 8, 2012)

Michele, I am sorry for your loss. May the memories help you find peace.


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss and sorry that your father has made it even more difficult for you. Praying for God to give you strength as you begin the difficult journey of living without your mom in this physical world. I do believe she will always be with you in spirit.


----------



## jane and addison (Nov 1, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. My mother passed in 1996 but I still talk to her when I need to. Pray things start looking up for you. You are in our prayers.


----------



## Fee (Oct 26, 2013)

Please accept my deepest condolences!


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

So sorry for your loss Michelle. Your Mom is at Peace now, and her wishes for you are to feel the same Peace!


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Michelle, so sorry for your loss. I know how painful it is to lose your mother. Sending you lots of hugs. She is free from any suffering now. May she rest in peace and may you find comfort in knowing that she is at peace.


----------



## mdbflorida (Feb 28, 2013)

Oh, Michelle I am so sorry. I hope you find comfort that she is at peace now and will be watching over you. Take care. Mags


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

So sorry for your loss. :grouphug:


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

*Cody's Mom*

So sorry wish I could give you a hug.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

My deepest sympathies to you and your family.


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Oh Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. You have so much on your plate right now. You amaze me with your strenght. You and your family are in my thoughts.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my very heartfelt condolences as I too know the pain and sorrow that you are going through. I just lost my Mother 6 weeks ago. My thoughts and prayers will be with you during this difficult time.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Oh Michelle, I just feel so bad for you!!! Know you are in my prayers to be given the strength that you will need to get thru this very difficult time. 
I do believe you Mom will now be even better able to support you for your health issues that she was limited in doing when bound to this earth. 

HUGs go out to you! ( For some reason I can't add the hug icons)


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart aches for you Michelle, she is at peace.


----------



## BeautifulMaltese (Dec 4, 2013)

So terribly sorry! It is very sad things happened the way they did with your dad. I hope you find peace and comfort knowing your mom is not suffering and is in a better place. My thoughts are with you as you heal through a very difficult time.


----------



## Cheri (Jan 7, 2008)

(((((giant bear hug)))))

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry for the loss of your dear mother, Michelle. May peace be with you.:grouphug:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

Dear Michelle, I am so sorry for the loss of your mom. She is with you in spirit from now on. Sending love and hugs and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## Oakley Jackson (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss Michelle.. Sending my prayers.


----------



## Leanne (Sep 6, 2012)

Michelle...I am sorry to read of your Mom's passing. Praying for peace and healing for you and your family.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Michelle, I am so very sorry. You are right, she is at peace.


----------



## maggie's mommy (Mar 12, 2006)

.So sorry for your loss. You are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

My condolences on your great loss.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry Michelle, please accept my sincere condolences. Hang in there, I'll keep you in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss. {{{{Michelle}}}}


----------



## GreenFuzzer (Jun 16, 2007)

I'm sorry for your loss, I pray you all find peace in her crossing over.


----------



## CorkieYorkie (Apr 10, 2012)

Michelle, I am so sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with you and your family. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## cheekyradish (Mar 24, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, you are in my thoughts.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

I am so sorry to hear this news, Michelle. I'm also sorry your dad didn't see fit to let you know in time...what a black heart he must have. You're in my prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Dear Michelle,
Yes your Mom is at peace. Like Terry said, I believe your Mom will be with you now more than ever, for always.

You and Al are in my prayers. I have a few choice words for your father, but, then I'd be banned. Actually, someone who is so heartless probably needs our prayers as well. I don't know. 

Stay strong beautiful lady! You're doing great.
Xoxoxoxo


----------



## mrsmediauph (Feb 19, 2013)

Michelle, I'm so sorry to hear about your mom but be at peace that she is out of pain and in a better place. As for your father I just have no words. Take care of you and I will continue to pray for you. You will definitely feel your mom's presence as time goes on. Hugs, Wanda


----------



## SWallace (Nov 18, 2013)

I'ms orry for your loss Michelle


----------



## samanthas004 (Sep 23, 2013)

ladodd said:


> Michelle, so very sorry for your loss. Your Mom knew you loved her, that's the important thing. She's at peace now. I always like to think about friends and family that have passed before that are waiting on the loved one. She's probably having a joyous reunion, no negative drama in heaven. Hugs and puppy kisses.


This is a very nice post. 

Sorry to hear of your loss but the beautiful things about death is that our loved ones are no longer suffering. Try to keep that in mind. 

Keeping you in my prayers.....


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Obiturary as written by my father..
I was mentioned almost last just a head of step son.
We're all adopted, none of the "special son's or daughters" he claims ever visited my mom. My adopted brothers never visited ...I visited every week and you can see where I rank...

I had to call the funeral home to get arrangements schedule.. he told me he'd call but hasn't...

This is the obituary...

"Eleanor M Blanchard, 75, of Defiance, passed away on Wednesday, January 15, 2014 at the Laurels of Defiance. 

She was born on May 1, 1938 to Fred and Esther (Mulligan) Heideprim in Defiance. On June 13, 1970 Eleanor married Curtis Blanchard.

She was a member of the Ohio State Women of the Church of God serving on the State and Local levels. Eleanor worked for H & R Block, Defiance, Bill Finn's Tax Service, Defiance and the Zeller Corporation, Defiance. Eleanor worked as a Office Worker/Tax Preparer 

Eleanor is survived by her loving husband of 43 years, Curtis, special sons, Rob Kaminski of Reedley, CA, Todd Bush of Perrysburg, Sam Slusser of Defiance, special daughters, Janet Kaminiski of Reedley, CA, Cindy Bush of Perrysburg, Debbie Slusser of Defiance, adopted sons, Warren Blanchard, Pete Blanchard of Paulding, adopted daughter, Michelle Robison of Napoleon, step grandson, Jason Robison. 
 
She was preceded in death by her parents, 2 sister-in-laws, Alice & Bonnie Heideprim, brother, Carl Heideprim and a nephew, Greg Heideprim.

Visitation will be held from 2-6 p.m. Sunday, January 19, 2014 at Schaffer Funeral Home. Additional visitation will be from 10-11 a.m. Monday prior to the services. Funeral services will be held 11:00 am on Monday, January 20, 2014 at the funeral home with Rev.Dr. John McFarland and Rev. Tim Yazel officiating. Burial will follow at Riverview Memory Gardens.

The family request memorials be made to the Women of Ohio Church of God, First Baptist Church or to a charity of the donor's choice."


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm sorry.  {{{{Michele}}}}
Maybe you'd like to write something kinder yourself, even if you don't publish it. (And some online obit/memorial sites let you leave comments.)


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

Michelle, don't let your Dad be a distraction, focus on celebrating your Mother's life. Sorry, but I do have a word for your father...jerk. Now, consider yourself puppy licked by my Triple Threats.


----------



## lydiatug (Feb 21, 2012)

I agree with Laurie, don't let the negative interfere with your celebration of your mom's life and your grief. Hold your memories of her dear and know in your heart that you did good by spending time with her, that was the most precious gift you could ever give. Hugs


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

Michelle, I just read your Mother's obit. My heart is breaking for you. Please know that your Mom is watching over you and will be your special angel from now on. I feel my Mom's presence at times during the day and at night, so I know that she is there for me. She is pain-free and able to care for you without the earthly bond that held her here. You are in my prayers.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Dear Michelle, just remember what a wonderful, loving mother she was to you, that's the most important thing. I'm so sorry for your loss and all that you're going through.


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

Michelle, My heart felt sympathies go out to you. You are going through so much yourself and now this added heart break. God give you the strength to get though this. In Sympathy, Edie


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Michelle I'm so sorry you have a father like yours, it breaks my heart you have to go through all this
Think of it this way your mom has finally gotten away from that man, she's happy now, free of pain heart and body. She knew you loved her, he can NEVER take that away from you. I love you


----------



## Cassievt (Apr 24, 2013)

Michelle, I am so sorry to hear of the loss of your mom. Sending love and prayers. I hope you have some close family and friends to stand beside you during this difficult time.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## alexmom (Jan 30, 2008)

I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Michelle I am so sorry you have this added to everything else you are going through. You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Michelle... I'm so sorry for your loss. It's such a difficult time for you to take on this stress and sadness. May God help you and your family thru the pain of your loss.

I'm praying for you every nite.


----------

